# Help Cats are SLAUGHTERING my pigeons



## gracielou32 (Jul 3, 2006)

A stray cat has paired up with one of my outdoor cats and they are getting into the loft and slaughtering my birds. Needless to say they are both cats really close to taking a dirt nap. Anyway I dont know how to have safe place for my birds to return to the loft.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

gracielou32 said:


> *A stray cat has paired up with one of my outdoor cats *and they are getting into the loft and slaughtering my birds. Needless to say they are both cats really close to taking a dirt nap. Anyway I dont know how to have safe place for my birds to return to the loft.


I'm sorry to hear about your poor birds.
First & foremost, if one of these cats is *yours*, it shouldn't be allowed outdoors. This would eliminate a portion of your problem. 

Making sure your loft is predator proof would pretty much take care of the remaining problem.

If this is happening at night, you might want to consider installing a motion light near your loft. When the stray comes around & triggers the light, he may think someone is on to him & he will head the other way. 

Please don't blame your cat. As we all know, it's their natural instinct to seek out birds. It's *our* responsibility to do our best to keep them separated.

Cindy


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*If one of the cats is yours*

keep it inside. I take it the other cat is owned by someone also? usually ferals hang with feral cats not house cats. Are they killing them and eating them? are just killing for the sport of it? I say keep your cat indoors and tell the owner of the other cat to do the same. you could put out dry food for them so they won't be hungry. My cats have never been interested in harming pigeons, infact they would let them eat out of their food bowls when visiting our yard. 

Your loft doesn't sound like it is that solid if a cat can get in. Good luck, and sorry for your loss...

Andi


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*get rid of the cats.*

find a home for them or kill them.
thats how it goes on our farm. if they start killing my rollers. they die. simple as that. try to keep them out of the coupe


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

pigeonlover01 said:


> they die. simple as that.


That sounds pretty brutal man. Are you serious? Why would you even HAVE cats? And why wouldn't you just cat-proof your loft instead of killing them as punishment for being cats?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

pigeonlover01:

Please note that we do not advocate or support the killing of cats just for being what they are. I suggest you remove your post.

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

gracielou32 said:


> A stray cat has paired up with one of my outdoor cats and they are getting into the loft and slaughtering my birds. Needless to say they are both cats really close to taking a dirt nap. Anyway I dont know how to have safe place for my birds to return to the loft.


OK, now how are the cats getting in? If they've been in even once, it's a signal to do something constructive and fast to ensure they can't get in again.

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

First off, we don't condone the killing of any animal. We aren't even keen on the suggestion of such a thing.  

Perhaps we should back up a few paces. If a cat is able to enter a loft, aviary, etc., then it's not predator proof & alterations need to be made so that it becomes predator proof.  

If a person chooses to own a cat(s) as well as birds, then it's their responsibility to see that both are kept out of each others territory. 

As for a stray cat, make an attempt to find the owner.

Cindy


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*As you said safe place for my birds to return into the loft*

HI 

As you said i need a safe place for my birds to return into the loft where are these killings actually taking place night or day in loft or outside loft?

Heather


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*I say*

Put a lock and close the loft no matter how long you will gone (heck! it happens to me) I learned the hardway cat got in my loft and start chasing my birds but luckily I was few feet away and grab the water hose and spray the cat. Killing a cat/s wont solve the problem someone might see you doing that you be in a lot of trouble so I wont suggest killing is the answer, always remember, "better to be safe than to be SORRY" again no matter how long you will be gone it cud be 2 mins or 2 hours close your loft...


Oliver


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Heather-Mole said:


> Hey Again.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heather,

We have rules of conduct and usage of for the forums. They are available for anyone to read.

The moderators are here, in part, to ensure that things stay within certain boundaries.

I could have just deleted the post outright!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Heather-Mole said:


> Hey Again.....
> 
> Although you and i do NOT agree with killing cats you cannot tell him/her to remove her post asit was just really trying to help and thats the way things are done where he/she lives i know its his/hers responseilbilty but dont you think your being a bit harsh i mean i would be quite upset if somebody rit that to me john no offence but it is not very nice after al she/he was only trying to help wenrt they?
> Heather



Don't you think its harsh to kill the cats? It is not their fault.

We not only don't condone this kind of treatment, it is NOT an answer to the problem. The responsible thing is to predator proof the coop and find a shelter for the feral cats, and get your cats spayed or neutered and keep them inside.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well the best thing to do would be to lock the shed.

Also you could try seeing if they have owners if not try catching them and setting them up somewhere far from your loft but dont kill them I know when somthing kills your birds it feels like it should die but then again thats just nature and it can be very sad.

But try giving them a good spray with the hose too and scream at them but everytime ya go out lock that shed and stay with your birds when you let them fly.

Hopefuly these cats wont breed.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*How sad that one person*

stated they kill cats if their birds are killed by them. If you own caged birds then you must protect them from the elements and wildlife, your choices are a well secured loft, or bring them inside at night.. Other choice would be not to own the birds. Cats do what they do (hunt) especially if they are feral. It is not their fault that you left dinner out for them...If a cat can get into your birds loft then other animals can too.... I believe you stated it is a shed? A shed to me is a metal or wood type structure usually with no windows... I sure hope your not keeping them in a shed... 

I love my bird, and all birds, I also love cats.. But I would never put my bird in harms way if I thought for a second my cat would or could kill my bird(s).... 

Andi


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

I was in the same situation last week. Neighbours cat came in and seriously injured my dove. My first thought when I saw all the feathers and poor Bibi laying in the middle of the room covered in blood, was one of anger and to wring the cats neck. Once I had calmed down I realised that no one was to blame. Cats do what cats do, it is instinct. As an animal lover (as we all are), I would have very much regreted doing anything bad to the cat. I now keep my back door shut and if I see it snooping around my avairy - it gets squirted with the hose. I am hoping it will learn that if it comes into my garden it will get wet, very wet.


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Don't you think its harsh to kill the cats? It is not their fault.
> 
> We not only don't condone this kind of treatment, it is NOT an answer to the problem. The responsible thing is to predator proof the coop and find a shelter for the feral cats, and get your cats spayed or neutered and keep them inside.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Heather-Mole
> Hey Again.....
> 
> ...


I am VERY sorry treesa and John i dont know what got into me i think its because last sunday my cat killed both my breeding pair i dont know how as she couldnt get in but who knows she may have done  the first thing i felt was anger and wanting to kill me cat but after i calmed down i realised that killling my cat was not the answer to the problem....i did not choose to own a a cat she was here before me but i DID however choose to have pigeons kknowing fullwell what my cat was like as she killed endless starlings and black birds why would a pigeon be any different?

So the moral of the story?

Its not the cats fault its what they have been doing for centuries before now..

And to say sorry to John and Treesa for my disrespect to them 

I now know you was thinking cleverer tham me and thinking outside the box

and i was not im very very vey sorry it will not happen again

Heather


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

When we extended the aviary to incorporate a new shed we stapled aviary wire over every gap that we found as well as on the floor. 

I found out later that I had left a weak spot where two sheets of wire overlapped and a rat found it before I did and set up home in the aviary, right in the place reserved for disabled pigeons. 

It took me and John two or three hours to persuade it to leave without ratty or any of the pigeons getting harmed, but we achieved that in the end and sealed all overlaps. We haven't had any intruders since, but whatever we do we always take into account the ability that predators have to climb, burrow, gnaw and squeeze through impossible gaps. 

Strong aviary wire is really useful for predator-proofing aviaries as it is flexible as well as strong, and it can be attached using a staple gun with large staples.

Where there is the possibility of predators climbing to an entry point (eg when the hatch is open for releases, then I place something really slippery undernreath it.

Cynthia


----------



## gracielou32 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Cats*

I had some pigeons out so the trap was open the first time the cats attacked. We locked it down and put a bar across it and the cats bend the bars to get in. 

I got a trap from the human society for the stray cat but it seens too smart to get in the trap. At the moment the trap in the loft has a piece of ply wood in front of it. Our cat is outside because it is an evil cat it peed every where and beat up our inside cats. We are working with the humane society about our cat, if we can't come up with a solution we will have to put her down.

My problem is no one does homing pigeons out here so I am at a loss for a mentor. I thought my loft was secure, I don't know how to fix it, If someone would point me to some help that would be great.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

gracielou32 said:


> I had some pigeons out so the trap was open the first time the cats attacked.
> * *We locked it down and put a bar across it and the cats bend the bars to get in.*
> 
> I got a trap from the human society for the stray cat but it seens too smart to get in the trap. At the moment the trap in the loft has a piece of ply wood in front of it. Our cat is outside because it is an evil cat it peed every where and beat up our inside cats.
> ...


* Either those were pretty weak bars *or* you've got a couple mighty strong cats. You are talking about common house cats, right?  

** Perhaps you could find it a good home with a family who lives out in the country. 
Where abouts on the OR coast do you live?

Cindy


----------



## gracielou32 (Jul 3, 2006)

*What to do?*

I do not know how the cats bent the bars, but they did. The bars were locked down and they must have bent them with their head and body pushing through. I bought the trap from Foyes it was a medium priced one. I thought it was a good choice. The birds like it. So I am working on getting a home for our cat and catching the ferral cat. I am not sure what to do next. What kind of traps should I use? And where would I get them? 

I have a picture of my aviary at www.oceansideaviary.com/aviary.html the pigeon aviaries are at the bottom. The indoor birds are at the top. The plastic was to keep the rain out. We get about 100 rain a year. So in the winter I have to cover them up or they get soaked.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Before you trap any cats*

make sure they are feral. How many (ferals) are around your house? You can get a cat trap at your local animal shelter by leaving them a deposit. Once trapped and taken in to the shelter they will be put to sleep. Feral cats will not be adopted. How sad you have to give up your cat... I hope you find a good home for it.. 

Andi


----------



## gracielou32 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Cindy

I live in Seaside OR. It is a resort town with a lot of wildlife. We have racoons, coyotes, hawks and bald eagles here. We have even had bears in our subdivision. I worried about those animals and proofed for them, but I never thought I would have to worry about a cat


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Cats bending bars isn't uncommon. We had a feral cat at work the riped the mesh off the cage door and riped a hole in the door to the room. These cats are not to be messed with, cause they WILL attack people if cornered and severly injure some one too (personal experance here );this is why they are not adoptable. As for traping them just use a lever/sping trap and but some "nice" smelling food in it (at the back) to attrack them.
As for this loft situation you should keep your cat indoors. Is it fixed? Shelters are flooded with cats every year. Right now at work (SPCA) we have about 40 kittens and 2 pragnant mothers due any time. Cats should be indoors at all times and if they do go out should be on a leash. You personally experanced what these cats did but how many uncounted animals and birds died at their claws with out anyone knowing, eh?? ONE cat in ONE year can kill up to 2,ooo birds one statisic said. 
I have 2 cats of my own so I know what I'm talking about. They don't mind the birds at all but instinct is one of the most powerful forces on the planet, so I still don't trust my cats. I also have 2 dogs, I'd trust one to an extent but not the other.
You birds unfortunaly paid the price but learn from it so it wont happen again.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

gracielou32 said:


> Hi Cindy
> 
> *I live in Seaside OR*.
> It is a resort town with a lot of wildlife.
> *We have racoons, coyotes, hawks and bald eagles here. We have even had bears in our subdivision.* I worried about those animals and proofed for them, but I never thought I would have to worry about a cat


I've been up as far as Coos Bay. I think the OR coast is one of the most beautiful places.  

It's interesting none of the other wildlife has bothered your beautiful birds (took a peek at your website).

I'm sure if a cat can get in to your aviary, a racoon would have no problem. I've never had an issue with either but have heard racoons can really be a problem.  

I do hope you can find a good home for your cat. One that can provide the space he needs so he won't get into any more trouble.  

Cindy


----------

